# Instant pay not working



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Tried cashing out NYE instant pay today and it doesn’t work. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Ron H. (May 7, 2017)

Yes same here BS Happy holiday you get no pay. No money =No gas so sorry no workie.

They musta heard me it's back up for me I just cashed out.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

Ron H. said:


> Yes same here BS Happy holiday you get no pay. No money =No gas so sorry no workie.
> 
> They musta heard me it's back up for me I just cashed out.


I am still unable to cash out ...


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Every time somebody uses instant pay it puts 50 cents right in Daras pocket.
#dontgivehimthesatisfaction
#callJGwentworth


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Agalito said:


> I am still unable to cash out ...


Mine just worked


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

Driver dashboard still says "Express Pay: Processing" for a 1AM cash-out that is stuck. "Payout activity" thru the app doesn't show a problem, only Driver dashboard (https://www.lyft.com/drive/routes/2019-12-30) shows any noticeable difference.

Has anyone had a stuck transfer work itself out?


----------



## Irish (Nov 27, 2019)

No fee instant pay to my Uber card worked for me this afternoon.


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

I tried two additional express pay cash-outs that worked fine. One of them was at 3:30am and I just did another to see.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Every time somebody uses instant pay it puts 50 cents right in Daras pocket.
> #dontgivehimthesatisfaction
> #callJGwentworth


I don't trust Uber to owe me money for more than 5 minutes


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

It's been more than 24hrs now and the transaction still hasn't cleared. Who do I call or write first?


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

I found it, nevermind.


----------



## Naodanada (Jan 1, 2020)

Mainmast said:


> I found it, nevermind.


Found what?


----------



## jennnin (Aug 28, 2017)

Instant pay failed 2 payments on NYE, then Ok for subsequent ones. Anyone else? Anyone got $ for the failed ones? Rent is due. :/


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/thou...ers-in-us-reportedly-not-getting-paid.370580/


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

In my case, it's still not resolved. There was a change on the Lyft driver dashboard saying "Express Pay: Sent to bank " about 5hrs ago.


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

Well in my case it was resolved today.


----------



## Limo Jeff (Apr 25, 2019)

They obscured my earnings last night on UE after my first dinner run.
Was working in afternoon. But after trip 1 they wanted me to work without it posted and said not to worry they can track it its all safe ...then up to 3 days ..they want to stall....i dont believe them. It is a Float ploy inho. 
Wrote in and logged out! 
They miraculously fixed it instantly.l, but sent me an e mail.
They are pitching a glitch now and want us working in the dark about already insufficient earnings.
And waiting 3 days to see it and cash out. I think the new terms slipped this in last week. 
Flexible hours and instant cash out is ALL Uber Eats Jacksonville, Fl has going for its driver base. It certainly is NOT the pay.
Anyone else from Jacksonville Florida here see this yet?


----------

